# Mountainbiker im Raum Ebern/ Itzgrund/ Ostunterfranken



## deserttom (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin zum Jahreswechsel aus dem Ausland ins schöne Frankenland (Ostunterfranken) umgezogen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Mein neuer Wohnsitz liegt im Itzgrund. Da ich mich hier in der Gegend noch nicht so richtig auskenne, suche ich auf diesem Weg Gleichgesinde für Mountainbike Touren in der weitläufigen Umgebung.


----------



## Bjoern97 (19. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
also ich wohne in Obermerzbach (Nachbarort Untermerzbach ca. 1km). 
Ich fahre DH und normale Touren, wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal zusammen fahren, gibt auch noch mehrere MTB'ler hier in der Gegend. 
Mich würde nur noch interessieren wo du genau im Itzgrund wohnst. 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (19. Januar 2012)

Hi

Nicht weit weg! In Untermerzbach


----------



## Bjoern97 (19. Januar 2012)

Oh super! 
ich hab dir mal ne PN geschickt


----------



## deserttom (19. Januar 2012)

PN habe ich bekommen. 
Habt Ihr hier eine Gruppe oder seit Ihr überwiegend Einzelfahrer? Würde mich gerne mal mit Euch (Dir) treffen. Bin gestern erst durch Obermerzbach mit meinem Bike unterwegs gewesen. War etwas kühl  aber ich musste einfach ein Runde drehen. Die nächsten Tage schaut es was das Biken angeht wettertechnisch bescheiden aus.


----------



## deserttom (1. Februar 2012)

Ich versuche den Thread noch einmal zu aktivieren. 

Gibt es außer Björn und mir wirklich keine weiteren Mountainbiker im Raum Ebern .


----------



## ericoli (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich kann nur( wie so oft schon ) immer wieder aufs Maintal hinweisen, zwischen Bad Staffelstein und Ebensfeld ( ist so ca. 15 km. von Untermerzbach )da fährt es sich einfach SUPER , wir sind ein ganzer Haufen Leute, die ab und zu zusammen fahren ( es sind zb. auch Leute aus Coburg und Umgebung mit denen treffen wir uns in Kaltenbrunn) also schaut ab und zu in den Gottesgartenthread wenn es etwas wärmer wird ,geht es wieder los, wir fahren auch mit euch mal richtung Ebern versprochen !   ;-)  Grüsse


----------



## deserttom (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo, danke für Deine Information . Ich werde mich dann ab heute den Thread "Trailriding im Gottesgarten...." zuwenden. Freue mich schon aufs Frühjahr. Die Temperaturen zur Zeit bin ich überhaupt nicht gewohnt .


----------



## edelstoff (8. Februar 2012)

wenn ebern mal was für die jugend machen würde, dann könnten sie schön ein paar trails in das alte kasernen gelände bauen lassen. dann würd ich auch mal die richtung fahren, ansonsten hoff ich mal, dass es bald in baunach losgeht, (kleiner dirtpark). ist ca. ne halbe stunde von euch mitn auto weg. staffelberg hab ich auch schon trail gesehen aber ist halt doch weit weg so mal eben ne runde zu drehen.


----------



## deserttom (8. Februar 2012)

hallo 

was das Kasernengelände in Ebern angeht, da gebe ich Dir Recht! Platz wäre da ohne Ende!!!
Da ich neu hier in der Gegend bin habe ich mich den Jungs aus der Lichtenfelser Gegend angeschlossen und hoffe jetzt nur noch, dass die Temperaturen in den Plus Bereich gehen . 
Von der Sache in Baunach habe ich noch nichts gehört, sollte sie aber verwirklicht werden, werde ich mich da mit Sicherheit mal einfinden.


keep pedaling


----------



## Bjoern97 (8. Februar 2012)

@ja da geb ich dir Recht, denn da is so viel Platz. 
Nur hat da überhaupt schon mal jemand gefragt, ob man da ein paar Trails oder am besten eine DH-Strecke bauen darf, wenn nicht, dann kann ich ja auch mal fragen, am Besten noch mit ein paar anderen Leuten. So merken se vielleicht, des es einige Leute gibt, die Interesse daran hätten. 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (9. Februar 2012)

wäre schon ein super gelände an der kaserne.

der dirttrack in baunach ist ja schon seit herbst fertig, nur noch nicht eröffnet. war schon am testtag drauf, leider hatte ich nur den downhiller dabei und der ist zu schwer dafür. der track wird im frühjahr eröffnet.


----------



## deserttom (9. Februar 2012)

wo ist der dirttrack genau in Baunach?
Habe mal versucht über Google ein paar Infos zu finden, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## edelstoff (9. Februar 2012)

ist ganz leicht zu finden.

wenn man von reckendorf aus kommt, also richtung ebern dann gleich am anfang von baunach rechts. ist neben der neuen großen halle von der fa. messingschlager. da ist außerdem ein kleiner singletrail und soll noch weiter ausgebaut werden. kommt auch ein fahrradshop hin mit downhill und anderen bikes. die wollen da eine art fahrradclub machen mit ausflügen zu bikeparks und richtige trainer usw.... 

ich hoffe mal dass das was wird und nicht nur werbung war.


----------



## deserttom (9. Februar 2012)

das hört sich ja mal echt gut an was Du da schreibst!
Bis zum Frühjahr ist es ja nicht mehr weit (ich hoffe es) und sobald die eröffnen werde ich mir das Ganze mal anschauen. Es liest sich mal nicht schlecht. 
Hoffe man trifft sich dann da mal . 
In Deinem Profil konnte ich lesen, dass Du auch Touren fährst, vielleicht können wir ja mal eine zussammen fahren.


----------



## edelstoff (9. Februar 2012)

können wir natürlich machen, sind so 3-4 leute aus meinem dorf, sind ab und an mal in osternohe. heuer wollen wir über pfingsten nach winterberg.

wird echt zeit dass wieder wärmer wird, im moment ist es mir echt zu kalt für radfahrn.


----------



## Bjoern97 (9. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde dann auch mal mitfahren. 
Die dirtstrecke is dann eher nix für mich, hab nur ein DH-bike und ein Tourenfully. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (9. Februar 2012)

@Björn, sobald wir mitbekommen, dass das Teil offen ist, fahren wir dort mal hin, ich nehme Dich dann mit . Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was die Jungs da gebaut haben.

@edelstoff, was das Wetter angeht, da hast Du recht. Es wird Zeit, dass das Frühjahr kommt. Ich bin diese Temperaturen nicht wirklich mehr gewöhnt .

Osternohe habe ich mal für Juni geplant.


----------



## Bjoern97 (9. Februar 2012)

@deserttom, jo können wir machen
ich find die Temperaturen jetzt nich ganz so schlimm, denn da bleibt man wenigstens mal sauber, 
bisher war der Winter sehr warm und somit sehr matschig, des Tourenfully hat sich auch sehr gefreut


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2012)

edelstoff schrieb:


> die wollen da eine art fahrradclub machen mit ausflügen zu bikeparks und richtige trainer usw....



Hey, gibts da irgendwie ne seite im Netz auf der man den Status nachschauen kann? Hört sich interessant an


----------



## deserttom (13. Februar 2012)

@rebirth. ich habe auch schon versucht Infos zu bekommen! Hier ein Link mit etwas Info über das Projekt. Bin gestern vorbei gefahren und konnte die Strecke von der Straße aus einsehen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man da mal einen Nachmittag Spaß haben kann.

Gruß Tom

http://www.wittich.de/index.php?id=..._pi2[ort]=Baunach&tx_lw_pi2[uid]=162001669116


----------



## deserttom (13. Februar 2012)

Wann kommt endlich das Frühjahr ?


----------



## edelstoff (13. Februar 2012)

gibt leider noch keinen link, geht halt weng von der fahrradfirma da aus.

die machen eine neue internetseite gerade. (meine schwester arbeitet dort).

hab nochmal mit ihr gesprochen. die meinte, dass der kleine track anfang mai geöffnet wird. kommt auch ein kleiner fußballplatz,grillplatz und an der neuen halle eine kletterwand außen.

frag mich ja auch warum es nicht wenigstens eine facebookseite gibt.

kömmer leider nur abwarten ...


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

hmm schon blöd irgendwie. Ich bekomme ja selbst das amtsblatt, in dem es vielleicht stehen könnte, nicht.


----------



## deserttom (29. Oktober 2013)

Ok  neuer Versuch den Itzgrund Thread noch einmal Leben einzuhauchen .
Mittlerweile sind wir schon eine größere Gruppe!
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der Eine oder Andere Mountainbiker im Itzgrund der sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## Itzgrounder (24. Januar 2014)

Servus.

Bin auch aus Untermerzbach und öfter mal mit nem Kumpel aus Coburg unterwegs. Sonntag wollen wir mal nach 14Heiligen.
Hier im Itzgrund siehts mit Trails ja eher nicht so prickelnd aus. Das Einzige was mir da spontan einfällt ist der Bibelweg Richtung Seßlach.


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

Servus Itzgrounder
Freud mich, dass sich doch noch jemand auf den Thread meldet 
Die Welt ist klein , ich komme auch aus Untermerzbach.
Mittlerweile sind wir eine nette Truppe (Merzbach, Memmelsdorf, Kaltenbrunn) und auch recht aktiv unterwegs.
Was die Trails in der näheren Umgebung angeht, da gibt es schon einige allerdings nicht sehr lange und technisch nicht sehr fordernde 
Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns vielleicht mal treffen könnten. Was Sonntag angeht, muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (25. Januar 2014)

ich glaub wir kennen uns schon. Aus Kaltenbrunn sind Michael und Sebastian oder ?!


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

Aber nicht das memelsdorf bei bamberg, oder?


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

nein da gibt es noch eines in Ufr.


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

@ Itzgrounder
Wenn du die Beiden kennst, dann kennen wir uns sogar bestimmt. cool.......


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

Fahrt ihr dann eher touren oder wie?


----------



## Itzgrounder (25. Januar 2014)

deserttom schrieb:


> @ Itzgrounder
> Wenn du die Beiden kennst, dann kennen wir uns sogar bestimmt. cool.......



Gut möglich. Aber Ihr seit mir zu krass unterwegs. Da kann ich nichtmal mithalten wenn ich fit bin. Hab euch im Dezember am Memmelsdorfer Judenfriedhof rauffahren sehen... 
Beim Bullmer hammer uns bestimmt aich schon gesehen.


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

das neue Forum ist gewöhnungsbedürftig 
wie schreibt man denn jetzt persönliche Nachrichten ?


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

da geht es recht nett rauf 
ja da waren wir unterwegs zum Christenstein (schöner Single Trail )


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

@Itzgrounder
Hab gerade mal das Wetter für morgen angeschaut 
da ist einiges an Schnee in der Vorhersage........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

@rebirth
Ja wir fahren überwiegend Touren.
Sind aber auch in Bikeparks unterwegs 
Dann gibt es einige Events, wie Mittenwald (Karwendel) Allgäu und Gardasee usw.
Techniktraining und Workshops machen wir auch ......


----------



## Itzgrounder (25. Januar 2014)

deserttom schrieb:


> da geht es recht nett rauf
> ja da waren wir unterwegs zum Christenstein (schöner Single Trail )


 
Wo is denn am Christenstein ein Trail ?! Du meinst den Bibelweg entlang ?!


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

Für so richtig strecke muss ich erst andere schlappen aufziehen


----------



## Yoshimura (25. Januar 2014)

@deserttom

"Touren, Bikeparks, Events, Techniktraining und Workshops machen wir auch ......"

Ihr scheint ja ne recht aktive Truppe zu sein !!! Schade das Ihr so weit weg wohnt...

Solche Leute suche ich - das was du beschreibst wäre genau mein Ding  

Leider finde ich oft niemand der mitfährt - und allein ist dann auch blöd ;(


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2014)

@Yoshimura 
Das mit dem alleine fahren kenne ich
Deshalb dieser Thread........
Die Mittelgebirge geben was das Mountainbiken angeht schon einiges her.
Allerdings braucht man schon etwas Zeit oder eine ortsgewachsene Gruppe  die einen die ganz "besonderen" Trails zeigt.

Versuche es halt auch mal mit einem Thread oder Einladung für deine Gegend.
Wo ist die eigentlich?


----------



## Yoshimura (25. Januar 2014)

Ich komme aus Prichsenstadt das liegt am Fuß des Steigerwalds (ca. 30 km von Würzburg weg).

Ich fahre am Schwanberg, Friedrichsberg, Stollberg, Zabelstein und ab und zu KLINGE (Kitzingen) und sehr gern im Schweinfurter-Stadtwald.

Dort kenn ich inzwischen auch schon die besten Trails und natürlich kenne ich auch Leute die mit mir fahren... allerdings IMMER zu wenig.. grad im WINTER 

Mit Bikepark ging das letztes Jahr auch los. War schon in einigen... und das soll dieses Jahr noch mehr werden 

Mal schauen wie der SOMMER wird... ich fahr zwar auch im Winter jedes WE aber kann einfach keinen SCHLAMM mehr sehen im Moment !!!

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Mit Bikepark ging das letztes Jahr auch los. War schon in einigen... und das soll dieses Jahr noch mehr werden
> 
> ...kann einfach keinen SCHLAMM mehr sehen im Moment !!!



In welche gehst denn? Und was fürn rad hast du?  

Mit dem schlamm gehts wohl fast allen so. Wird zeit das die schei?e ordentlich gefriert...


----------



## derwaaal (25. Januar 2014)

Oder jetzt in Leogang, da sollte es nun auch gefroren sein ...


----------



## Yoshimura (25. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr bis jetzt nur nen FREERIDER (HANZZ SL) 

Alles weitere lieber per PN .....

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema "Ostunterfranken"


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

sag bescheid wenn wieder was geht. vllt kommer dann dazu endlich ma zusammen zu fahren


----------



## Itzgrounder (26. Januar 2014)

Also Vierzehnheiligen macht heut keinen Sinn, aber zu einer kleinen Schneetour durch den Itzgrund könnt ich mich durchaus hinreissen lassen - mit anschliessender Verköstigung an der "Lieblingstanke"


----------



## deserttom (26. Januar 2014)

@Itzgrounder 
Ich mach heute noch Pause.....der Hals 
Die anderen wollen aber fahren.....Michael, Achi usw.


----------



## Itzgrounder (26. Januar 2014)

Na dann gute Besserung. Weisste wann die sich wo treffen ?! Hab da leider keine Kontaktmöglichkeit


----------



## deserttom (26. Januar 2014)

@Itzgrounder 
die melden sich gleich bei mir und dann gebe ich dir Bescheid


----------



## ericoli (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jungs  da machen wir( wenn das wetter wieder schöner ist)  mal ne " Länderübergreifende" ausfahrt, @ deserttom alles gute fürn hals, ortsgewachsene Gruppe   Gefällt mir,   Tschüüüsssss


----------



## deserttom (27. Januar 2014)

@ericoli 
Das mit der "Länderübergreifenden" Ausfahrt geht klar.
Im Moment versinkt man über beide Ohren in den Trails .
Grüße an den Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (28. Januar 2014)

Wir könnten uns ja mal auf ein "Länderübergereifendes " Bier  irgendwo treffen (is auch net so schlammig und kalt) , Mittwochabend  evtl.?? hat jemand Zeit-Lust	Grüsse


----------



## Tomson (28. Januar 2014)

Musst du nix arbeiten?!?!


----------



## Itzgrounder (28. Januar 2014)

Hör ich da etwa  ???


----------



## ericoli (28. Januar 2014)

@ Tomson ,doch ich muss arbeiten  aber egal , @ Itzgrounder ja du hörst   also morgen abend ( Tomson nicht so spät) abgemacht  wohin ??


----------



## deserttom (28. Januar 2014)

@alle
ich muss leider bis 1900 Arbeiten
bei mir wird es leider nix mit Morgen .


----------



## Itzgrounder (28. Januar 2014)

Bei mir klappts morgen auch net. Viel Spaß


----------



## ericoli (28. Januar 2014)

Also gut, dann nächste Woche, WE kann ich nicht- muss Arbeiten


----------



## Itzgrounder (2. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend.

Ich war gestern mit meinem Kumpel aus CO mal weng aufm Truppenübungsplatz in Ebern unterwegs. Wir sind anfangs ziemlich schnell zu dem Fazit gekommen, daß der Schnee nervt und sind da mehr oder weniger rumgerollt, aber gegen Ende lies ein "Trail" dann doch ganz gut Spaß aufkommen - waren zwar nur ~550m, von denen auch nur die ersten 200-250m technisch anspruchsvoll waren, aber für uns Noob´s hats gereicht   Da liesen wir uns es auch nicht nehmen 2x den Berg rauf zu fahren/laufen 

Im Anschluß gings dann auf den Bretzenstein um von dort einen alten Weg runterzufahren. Den Weg scheint sich die Natur zurückgeholt zu haben und nur die ersten Meter sind noch vorhanden. 


Heute waren wir dann etwas in der Einberger Schweiz zu Gange. Da lässt sich auch sehr schön fahren


----------



## ericoli (2. Februar 2014)

Bretzenstein alter Weg ?  welche Richtung geht der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn Du die Strasse von EBN nach Merzbach fährst kurz nach dem höchsten Punkt der Strecke wo rechts der Wald anfängt geht der Weg rein.
Ich war der Meinung, daß der, wo der Parkplatz am Hambach mal war, rauskommt. Ist aber wohl nicht so. Ausserdem liegen da unmengen Bäume quer...


----------



## ericoli (4. Februar 2014)

am Samstag ne kleine Ausfahrt ??


----------



## deserttom (5. Februar 2014)

wäre schon dabei 
leider muss ich bis 15 Uhr arbeiten 
wir können uns aber irgendwo treffen aufn  natürlich mit dem Bike


----------



## deserttom (10. Februar 2014)

letzten Samstag kurze Ausfahrt bis Freudeneck
Auf der Rückfahrt bin ich in den Itzgrund "Monsunregen" gekommen
Mir ist das Wasser aus den Schuhen gelaufen  und das Ganze noch bei Nacht


----------



## Itzgrounder (10. Februar 2014)

Immerhin sollte Dir das Lachen nicht vergangen sein. Haste am Freitag ja hoffentlich kräftig geübt ;-)


----------



## deserttom (10. Februar 2014)

@Itzgrounder 
warst du auch dort am Freitag?
War ja echt lustig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (10. Februar 2014)

Und am Samstag. War hinter der Technik. Schön wenns gefallen hat


----------



## deserttom (10. Februar 2014)

na super und dann gibst du nicht zu erkennen 
hätten doch ein Bierchen  trinken können


----------



## Itzgrounder (10. Februar 2014)

Hab dich leider erst gesehen als Du gegangen bist :-( und da war mein Zustand schon leicht komatös :-D


----------



## deserttom (10. Februar 2014)

genehmigt 
aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben  
die Saison geht ja erst los.......


----------



## Itzgrounder (10. Februar 2014)

Eben  hoffentlich wird sie warm und trocken. Kommendes WE hab ich ja Zeit, da werd ich mal den Agrarhaken ans Auto basteln und dann nen Fahrradträger kaufen  Dann kann der Sommer kommen 

Mein übersetzungsproblem werd ich übrigens mit einer anderen Kurbel lösen - wenn der Gebrauchtmarkt mal eine hergibt...


----------



## deserttom (18. Februar 2014)

@alle
wie schaut es am Samstag aus?
die ortsgewachsene Gruppe Itzgrund  fährt eine Tour
vielleicht Treffpunkt Maintal? wie schaut es aus mit euch im Gottesgarten?
Bierchen  in Form einer Sternfahrt in Loffeld oder Nedensdorf?
@ericoli: was meinst du?


----------



## ericoli (18. Februar 2014)

Hört sich gut an  arbeiten muss ich nicht von daher gehts,  wann -wieviel uhr


----------



## deserttom (19. Februar 2014)

@ericoli 
wir treffen uns am Freitag eventuell beim "Kneuer" in Merzbach 
Sag dir dann am Samstag Bescheid


----------



## ericoli (19. Februar 2014)

Freitag Kneuer     wann, dann machen wir für Samstag was aus


----------



## Itzgrounder (19. Februar 2014)

19.00Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (19. Februar 2014)

OK


----------



## deserttom (20. Februar 2014)

@ericoli
du kommst auch morgen zum Kneuer? 
wäre super, dann könnten wir ja wegen Samstag Sternfahrt quatschen


----------



## Tomson (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## ericoli (20. Februar 2014)

ich komm, wird aber später so ca 20 Uhr


----------



## deserttom (20. Februar 2014)

Kein Problem. Wir sind da bestimmt noch beim Helmut


----------



## deserttom (22. Februar 2014)

war eine super geile Tour heute 
@ernie ........ Respekt  ...weiter so.

@alle
morgen wer Lust hat  Itzgrund....Baunachtal ......alter Kaserne und zurück


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. Februar 2014)

Moin. Der Zustand der "totalen, permanenten Erschöpfung"  ist gerade dabei zu gehen. Schön wars. Danke Tom.


----------



## ericoli (23. Februar 2014)

Na also, ham mer doch gesagt  war ne schöne tour


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. Februar 2014)

Korrektur: schwenkt um in einen monströsen Muskelkater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (23. Februar 2014)

Vergeht nach ein paar tagen


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. Februar 2014)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage wann die nächste Tour wohin geht ? 

Ob ich dann Zeit hab steht auf nem anderen Blatt...


----------



## deserttom (23. Februar 2014)

@Ernie
du hast Zeit 
das gestern war doch erst der Saisonstart 
außerdem willst du doch noch viele Single Trails reiten und die können wir dir zeigen 
mal abgesehen von den Bikeparks 
und immer schön Kette rechts


----------



## Tomson (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## ericoli (24. Februar 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## derwaaal (24. Februar 2014)

Itzgrounder schrieb:


> Korrektur: schwenkt um in einen monströsen Muskelkater


gleich mit Uphill-Training bekämpfen, dann spürst es nimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (24. Februar 2014)

Ich seh schon, spätestens im Mai hab ich Oberschenkel wie Schwarzenegger


----------



## derwaaal (24. Februar 2014)

... Oberarme


----------



## Itzgrounder (24. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## deserttom (25. Februar 2014)

geiles Wetter heute 
war alleine unterwegs 
tolle Tour Itzgrund Baunachtal alte Kaserne Itzgrund 
Wochenende alle ??????


----------



## Itzgrounder (26. Februar 2014)

Jo, Wochende hört sich gut an. Allerdings soll das Wetter nicht so toll werden...


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2014)

Itzgrounder schrieb:


> Allerdings soll das Wetter nicht so toll werden...



Glaub jeder hört nen anderen wetterbericht  meiner sagt sonne voraus.


----------



## ericoli (26. Februar 2014)

Dann nem ich Sonne


----------



## deserttom (26. Februar 2014)

Egal wo wir Biken. Die Sonne scheint immer 
Mein Wetterbericht für Samstag schaut gut aus ☀️


----------



## Itzgrounder (26. Februar 2014)

"....gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung...."  

trotzdem machts bei Sonne mehr Bock...


----------



## ericoli (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (28. Februar 2014)

@ericoli : wenn ihr Jungs vom Gottesgarten Lust habt 
Morgen 1300 Treffpunkt bei mir. Kleine Tour: Baunachtal, alte Kaserne und zurück mit Einkehrschwung


----------



## Itzgrounder (28. Februar 2014)

Herrlich


----------



## ericoli (2. März 2014)

Muss leider Arbeiten


----------



## ericoli (2. März 2014)

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...GxNrI7GKmG3r5ujDjkn4dAA&bvm=bv.62286460,d.Yms


----------



## Itzgrounder (3. März 2014)

Hab mir die Zeiten von 2012 mal angeschaut. Die Kurzstrecke könnt ich jetzt schon mitfahren ohne Letzter zu werden 

Jaja...


...dabei sein ist alles 


Ich bin dann so ab 20.00 bei einem gewissen "besten Wirt der Welt" Helmut Kneuer anzutreffen...


----------



## Itzgrounder (3. März 2014)

Falls jemand - genau wie ich - am Faschingsdienstag Zwangsurlaub hat und mit dieser "5. Jahreszeit" mal garnix anfangen kann: bei mir wären am Vormittag ein paar Festmeter Brennholz zu bewältigen und am Nachmittag würde ich für "gewisse Schandtaten" zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## deserttom (4. März 2014)

@Itzgrounder
für so manchen wäre die Holzaktion bestimmt gut um den Einen oder Anderen Tropfen Alkohol auszuschwitzen 
leider kann ich dich nicht unterstützen........Arme und Kopf noch zu schwer 

bin gestern mit meiner besseren Hälfte (weltbesten Wingman) im Trail unterwegs gewesen. Heute kratzt mein Hals und das nicht vom Helau schreien.
ich werde heute auf ein "Abschlussbierchen"  in die Kultkneipe einschwenken.


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2014)

Viel Spass Männer- beim Holzmachen und beim Bierchen-   Sonntag evtl. Biken ? eher Vormittags ?


----------



## deserttom (5. März 2014)

es ist vollbracht.....der Fasching ist um
jetzt können wir uns wieder voll und ganz den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens widmen 
Sonntag werde ich auf alle Fälle Biken! Bekomme allerdings Besuch und der will mit...
mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es das Maintal werden. Itzgrund-Banz-Vierzehnheiligen-Staffelberg -Itzgrund ist geplant 
Wetter soll ja mehr als Super werden.
vielleicht für euch vom Gottesgarten Treffpunkt Staffelberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (5. März 2014)

Kleine Impression von der gestrigen Tour:


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2014)

Itzgrounder schrieb:


> Kleine Impression von der gestrigen Tour:


Ach, Du warst des:


----------



## Itzgrounder (5. März 2014)

Negativ. Hab kein Fully


----------



## deserttom (5. März 2014)

@derwaaal 
cooles Bild


----------



## Itzgrounder (5. März 2014)

Hab grad mal in den Wetterbericht geschaut: WE wird HERRLICH


----------



## deserttom (5. März 2014)

sag ich doch 
Sonntag ab in den Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (5. März 2014)

Wann Sonntag ?


----------



## Itzgrounder (5. März 2014)

Mir relativ egal. Einzige Bedingung: nachm Aufstehen...


----------



## ericoli (6. März 2014)

Vormittag wär gut, so um 11:00 Treffen


----------



## deserttom (7. März 2014)

@ericoli : mit 11 Uhr könnte am Sonntag eventuell klappen 
ich kann die aber erst am Samstagabend genaueres sagen.
mein Kumpel, den ich das Maintal zeigen will reist erst am Samstag an.
Treffpunkt dann Maintal? Banz oder der heilige Berg?


----------



## ericoli (8. März 2014)

alles klar, wir können uns zB in Schönbrunn Treffen 11:00  ich bin erst ab ca 21:00 wieder da, wir telefonieren dann einfach nochmal


----------



## ericoli (8. März 2014)

Ich mein Unnersdorf, wir telefonieren morgen früh


----------



## deserttom (9. März 2014)

das Wetter und die Tour beides war geil 
ham dann doch 780hm und 51km  aufn GPS gehabt 
@ericoli: wir sind dann noch in Nedensdorf eingekehrt nachdem am heiligen Berg die Hoelle los war 
ich glaub, ich hab da noch nie soviel Menschen angetroffen.
der Downhill mal abgesehen von den vielen Wanderern war wie immer cool.
kaum in Nedensdorf hingesetzt sind noch drei aus'm Itzgrund eingetrudelt


----------



## deserttom (13. März 2014)

hab heute alleine trainiert 
hat jemand was für Samstag geplant?
Wetter wird vermutlich nass werden , vielleicht Treffpunkt für einen Umtrunk


----------



## ericoli (14. März 2014)

Ich arbeite


----------



## Itzgrounder (14. März 2014)

Sehr vorbildlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (15. März 2014)

geht heute was zusammen?
Wetter ist ja im Grenzbereich 
sollten gleich Absacker planen


----------



## Itzgrounder (15. März 2014)

Bei mir wirds des WE nix mehr...


----------



## deserttom (15. März 2014)

@Itzgrounder: wegen deinem Plattfuß von Gestern  ?


----------



## Itzgrounder (15. März 2014)

Ne. Zeitlich.


----------



## deserttom (20. März 2014)

hat jemand heute Lust auf eine längere Tour?
werde Itzgrund und Baunachtal unsicher machen und mal schauen was die Forstarbeiter an Trails übriggelassen haben


----------



## Itzgrounder (21. März 2014)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rthbojwyqmqbedbg
Herrliche Ausfahrt. Wenn die Gaststätte in Altenstein offen gehabt hätte wärs perfekt gewesen


----------



## ericoli (22. März 2014)

Es muss auch mal ohne" Einkehrschwung"  gehen


----------



## deserttom (22. März 2014)

@ericoli: muss ich mir Gedanken machen? Ohne Einkehrschwung ....... das geht doch gar nicht 
wir sind die vergangen Tage ein paar schön Touren gefahren. Natürlich mit Einkehrschwung 
Im Itzgrund sind vereinzelnd die Biergärten schon offen.
Übrigens früher hat man es Debriefing (Nachbesprechung) genannt und heute Einkehrschwung 

Jungs immer schöne Kette rechts


----------



## Tomson (23. März 2014)

Oh Biergarten!  Bald bin ich mal wieder bei euch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (23. März 2014)

@Tomson: wird auch langsam mal Zeit 
du trainierst zur Zeit fleißig alleine?
lass uns mal was fürs nächste Wochenende ins Auge fassen. Kann allerdings nur am Sonntag  Samstag arbeiten ........
Arbeitsfrühstück beim M-Schlager ist längst mal wieder überfällig  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2014)

baunach?


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. März 2014)

heute ?


----------



## deserttom (23. März 2014)

nein nicht heute 
irgendwann die nächste Tage.
Heute ist Sauna angesagt


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2014)

Ich meine: meint ihr den m-schlager in baunach?


----------



## Tomson (23. März 2014)

deserttom schrieb:


> @Tomson: wird auch langsam mal Zeit
> du trainierst zur Zeit fleißig alleine?
> lass uns mal was fürs nächste Wochenende ins Auge fassen. Kann allerdings nur am Sonntag  Samstag arbeiten ........
> Arbeitsfrühstück beim M-Schlager ist längst mal wieder überfällig
> ...



 Nächster Sonntag is bei mir schlecht! Aber das klappt zeitnah! Das Jahr is ja noch jung  Bis bald! Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (23. März 2014)

Hallo Wüstentom M-Schlager( Baunach ja- rebirth )ist gut  Montag oder Dienstag  ??


----------



## deserttom (23. März 2014)

@ericoli: Montag muss ich leider arbeiten (Vormittag) .
Dienstag wäre für mich in Ordnung 
ich war heute in Oberhof. Jungs da oben ist das Biken ein Traum


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. März 2014)

ich war in Freudeneck, da ist das Bier ein Traum


----------



## ericoli (24. März 2014)

OK Dienstag  9:00  treffen beim M-Schlager


----------



## deserttom (24. März 2014)

bin da


----------



## Itzgrounder (24. März 2014)

Pensionär müsste man sein...


----------



## deserttom (24. März 2014)

@Itzgrounder : das ist ein geiles Leben 
Touren: Freitag ab 1630 ich! die anderen etwas früher ich komm nach  
			Samstag ab 1530 hier das selbe wie am Freitag. Den Rest über WhatApp
			Sonntag ab 1300


----------



## Itzgrounder (24. März 2014)

Sonntag bin ich in anderer Mission in Dunkeldeutschland unterwegs, ansonsten gerne...


----------



## deserttom (27. März 2014)

Update Wochenende 
Samstag wird es mit Sicherheit eine Tour Richtung Gottesgarten geben. Ich kann leider erst später nachkommen 
Genaue Tour und Treffpunkte bis Freitag 
Freitagabend vielleicht kleine Tour mit Einkehrschwung  (Vorschläge)
Sonntag kann ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Itzgrounder (27. März 2014)

Freitag könnt mer aufm Bibelweg nach Seßlach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (28. März 2014)

@ericoli: wir fahren morgen Richtung Gottesgarten.
Ich komme aber erst etwas spaeter los 
ruf dich morgen kurz an gegen Mittag und gib dir ein Update 
Einkehrschwung mit Debriefing wird Nedensdorf sein


----------



## deserttom (31. März 2014)

wie schaut es mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch aus  ?


----------



## Itzgrounder (31. März 2014)

schwierig.
Dienstag oder Donnerstag wär mir lieber.

Mal was anderes: beim Aldi gibts seit heute Fahrradklamotten, Rücksäcke, Brillen, Schlösser, Beleuchtung etc. 
Hab mir ne Regenjacke in grün Größe XL (56) für 12,99 mitgenommen. Leider ist sie mir zu klein   hätte jemand interesse daran ? Ansonsten müsst ich halt nochmal rüber und die zurückgeben...


----------



## deserttom (1. April 2014)

@Itzgrounder: sorry hab schon eine und wie du ja selber festgestellt hast ist Gr. 56 eher eine Kindergröße 
wie schaut es bei dir heute Abend aus? Runde mit Technikanteil?


----------



## Itzgrounder (1. April 2014)

Hab die Jacke gestern zurück gegeben.

heut abend hab ich Feuerwehr. Das wirds nix...


----------



## deserttom (1. April 2014)

bin heute alleine am trainieren gewesen  keiner hatte Zeit 
wie schaut's morgen Abend aus? 
Sternfahrt?


----------



## ericoli (1. April 2014)

Fireabendrunde   ok


----------



## deserttom (2. April 2014)

@ericoli: wir kommen leider erst um 18 Uhr los  deshalb wird unsere Runde sehr kurz werden.
Itzgrounder und ich wollen Bibelweg und Christenstein fahren.
Anschließend vielleicht noch kurzes Debriefing


----------



## ericoli (2. April 2014)

18 Uhr ist mir zu spät, morgen Sauna ?  hat jemand lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (4. April 2014)

Heute Ausfahrt Baunachtal -Itzgrund 
Ihr Jungs aus'n Gottesgarten  Sternfahrt Mürsbach "Sonne"


----------



## Tomson (4. April 2014)

Am WE fahren!?


----------



## Itzgrounder (4. April 2014)

Wann ? Wo ?


----------



## deserttom (5. April 2014)

@Tomson: alter Freund habe heute einen Bikeworkshop ab 15 Uhr und kann deshalb heute nicht.
Morgen muss ich sehen . Lust hätte ich schon


----------



## Tomson (5. April 2014)

Ok ok


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2014)

Was fürn workshop warn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (5. April 2014)

Schrauber-Workshop


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

Warst der leiter oder "kunde"?


----------



## Itzgrounder (6. April 2014)

Ich war Kunde. Deserttom hat geleitet.


----------



## Kalle79 (6. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,würde gerne mal die Trails rund um Ebern erkunden wer kann mir hier weiter helfen!?
Ich komme aus Bischberg bei Bamberg bin aber des öfteren in Ebern und dachte ich nehm halt mal mein Bike mit dreh hier die oder andere Runde, aber auf eigene Faust,Trails zu suchen  kann sehr frustrierend sein! 
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar,
Grüße Marc


----------



## deserttom (6. April 2014)

Kalle79 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,würde gerne mal die Trails rund um Ebern erkunden wer kann mir hier weiter helfen!?
> Ich komme aus Bischberg bei Bamberg bin aber des öfteren in Ebern und dachte ich nehm halt mal mein Bike mit dreh hier die oder andere Runde, aber auf eigene Faust,Trails zu suchen  kann sehr frustrierend sein!
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar,
> Grüße Marc



@Kalle79: du kannst jederzeit bei uns mitfahren 
Gestern hatten ich einen Workshop der ganz gut besucht war und der Spass kam auch nicht zu kurz 
Wir sind eine recht aktive Gruppe. Eine Gruppe mit 5 Biker ist gerade gestartet und aufn Weg zum Staffelberg.
Die nächsten Events wie Techniktraining I+II füllen die kommenden Wochenenden aus. Riva steht auch noch an 
Ich schlage vor, verfolge einfach das Forum oder schick mir mal deine Emailadresse und ich nehme dich im Verteiler mit auf.

Jungs wie schaut es heute Mittag aus


----------



## Kalle79 (6. April 2014)

@deserttom: vielen dank für die Aufnahme PN mit Emailadresse ist unterwegs und das Forum werde ich im Auge behalten!

Jetzt noch paar kurze Worte zu mir ich bin mehr oder weniger MTB Neueinsteiger bin in meiner 2 Saison, war letztes Jahr außschliesslich mit meinen Harttail unterweges hab mir dieses Jahr ein Fully Canyon Torque Ex Trailflow zugelegt .

Ich bin mehr der Hobbyfahrer den der Spaß zu Fahren im Vordergrund steht, ob Tour mit genügend Trailanteil oder Bikepark bin ich für alles zu haben.Konditioniell müsste ich noch etwas drauflegen,nicht das mir bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit euch die Zunge auf dem Boden schleift und ich danach erst mal ein Fass Kohlehydratreichen Gerstensaft zu mir nehmen muss.

Die Workshops und Events hören sich sehr gut an ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## Itzgrounder (7. April 2014)

Kalle79 schrieb:


> Konditioniell müsste ich noch etwas drauflegen,nicht das mir bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit euch die Zunge auf dem Boden schleift und ich danach erst mal ein Fass Kohlehydratreichen Gerstensaft zu mir nehmen muss.
> 
> Die Workshops und Events hören sich sehr gut an ich lerne gerne dazu.



mach Dir da mal keine Gedanken. Wir fahren gemütlich und der Langsamste (Ichr) bestimmt das Tempo.


----------



## deserttom (8. April 2014)

kommendes Wochenende geht bei mir leider nix 
Family Business


----------



## deserttom (8. April 2014)

@Kalle79: hab dich im Verteiler aufgenommen 
wie gesagt dieses WE geht bei mir nix.
am nächsten WE haben wir Techniktraining Level I (ausgebucht).
sobald wieder was geht melde ich mich


----------



## Itzgrounder (8. April 2014)

Nach aktuellem Stand fahren wir am Sonntag um 13.00 Uhr von Memmelsdorf/Ufr. nach Seßlach, kehren dort ein und fahren wieder zurück.
Wer sich anschliessen möchte: TP 13.10Uhr gegenüber Fa. Rösler (am Hartplatz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. April 2014)

Memmelsdorf in ufr? Zeuch gibts  
@marc: hansi fährt wohl nimmer? Grüße steven


----------



## Kalle79 (8. April 2014)

OK Sonntag Mittag hätte ich evtl. was einrichten können,die Woche drauf sind wir Karfreitag am Bikepark Ochsenkopf.
@rebirth / Steven was für ein Zufall doch doch Hansi fährt noch aber die Schwiegerleut wohnen in Ebern und wenn wir mit der kleinen am Wochenende da sind kann ich mich mal a bisla Abseilen und Radln


----------



## Itzgrounder (8. April 2014)

Bikepark Ochsenkopf am Karfreitag ? Da hätte ich doch grad noch Platz im Kalender


----------



## Kalle79 (8. April 2014)

Itzgrounder schrieb:


> Bikepark Ochsenkopf am Karfreitag ? Da hätte ich doch grad noch Platz im Kalender


----------



## Kalle79 (8. April 2014)

Wer interesse hat Karfreitag mit zum Ochsenkopf zu gehen kann gerne mit! 
Wie ist die Strecke für eure Sonntagstour?


----------



## Itzgrounder (8. April 2014)

Gediegen. Schätze 150-200Höhenmeter und 10-12km one way. Können das ganze aber auch ausdehnen...


----------



## deserttom (8. April 2014)

die 12-15 km hoeren sich wenig an 
aber eines ist sicher, die sind vom Trail her sehr geil 
@Itzgrounder: vergiss nicht Tom S. zu informieren.
ich denk an euch


----------



## deserttom (9. April 2014)

Lifttesttage in Arnsber/Röhn
http://rhoentrail.wordpress.com/tag/lifttesttag-arnsberg/
Itzgrounder hat am ersten Testtag teilgenommen und war begeistert.
Jetzt soll es einen zweiten Testtag geben.
Wer hat Lust ?


----------



## Itzgrounder (9. April 2014)

deserttom schrieb:


> Itzgrounder hat am ersten Testtag teilgenommen und war begeistert.



Das war das erste mal, daß ich nen Berg nicht hochtrampeln musste. Da bin ich freilich begeistert 

Die Strecke war - wie man auf den Bildern erahnen kann - einfach mit Trassierband (Flatterband rot/weiss) auf der Skipiste abgesteckt, so konnte man bei Fahrfehlern einfach die Strecke verlassen ohne gegen nen Baum zu prallen oder Nachfolgende zu behindern. Da der Arnsberg in Teilstücken für meine Begriffe sehr steil ist, konnte ich so auch erstmal anhalten und andere beim bewältigen der Steilstücke beobachten. 
Mir hats saumässig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn mein Hardtail im gegensatz zu so mancher Downhillmaschine eher wie ein Hollandrad wirkte 
Die Strecke war leider sehr buckelig und wies Querwellen auf, was den Hardtailern (hab mich mit mehreren unterhalten) einiges mehr abverlangte als den Fullyridern.

In diesem Artikel wird im letzten Absatz ein zweiter Lifttesttag am Arnsberg erwähnt:
http://rhoentrail.wordpress.com/201...zberg-fahrtechnik-kurs-1-und-2-sonntag-4-mai/

Das lässt hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle79 (9. April 2014)

Das heißt Fully kaufen. Ich bin letztes Jahr auch alles mit meinen Harttail gefahren sogar Bikepark Osternohe und bin überall runter gekommen. Und heuer hab ich mir einen Freerider zugelegt 170mm vorne und 180mm hinten der Fahrspaß ist um einiges gestiegen!


----------



## ericoli (9. April 2014)

Röhn Bikepark war ich schon mal vor Jahren als sie schon mal einen  Versuch gestartet haben war auch gut- Ochsenkopf wär mal wieder schön, wenns mal passt fahren wir mal nach Osternohe ( @ Itzgrounder is fürs Plastik Hardtail angenehmer als OKopf)ich  muss aber Leider Arbeiten am Freitag, Sonntag auch- Nachtdienst, wenn ich eher aufwach komm ich vorbei.  viel Spass euch


----------



## Itzgrounder (9. April 2014)

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg


----------



## ericoli (9. April 2014)

Ich wünsch dir viel Spass,  kannst dir meine Protektoren ausleihen,	 denk dran SAFETY FIRST


----------



## deserttom (10. April 2014)

@ericoli: Plastik Hardtail find ich gut  hat aber den Vorteil, man kann es mit Tape flicken 
@Itzgrounder: ich arbeite daran am K-Freitag mit zum O-Kopf zu fahren 
Protektoren sind schon ein MUSS im Bikepark


----------



## Kalle79 (12. April 2014)

Ist eure Tour morgen noch aktuell? Würde mich evtl. noch mit einem Freund anschließen! Haben für morgen 2 Optionen zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (12. April 2014)

Ja ist aktuell.

Sag mal, arbeitest zufällig beim M-schlager?


----------



## Kalle79 (12. April 2014)

Nee


----------



## Kalle79 (13. April 2014)

Also bei mir wird es leider nix,wir fahren heut in Kemmern.
Wie gesagt Karfreitag steht Ochsenkopf an wer lust und laune hat kann mit.
Nähere Info gibts im laufe der Woche!
 Andere Frage noch, hab ihr so eine Art Whatsapp Bikegruppe?


----------



## Itzgrounder (13. April 2014)

Ja, haben wir. Ich schick Dir meine Nummer mal privat.

Die Tour heute fällt wohl leider aus 
Eine Absage nach der anderen.
Ich häng grad auch auch noch bei einer Tante aufm Geburtstag fest


----------



## deserttom (14. April 2014)

@ericoli: wie schaut es bei euch vom Gottesgarten aus mit Freitag O-Kopf?
Wir wollen uns bis ca. 11 Uhr in Fleckl am Lift treffen.
Wäre cool wenn ihr auch Zeit und Lust hättet.


----------



## ericoli (14. April 2014)

An der Lust scheiterts nicht- ich hab am Freitag Spätdienst  und die anderen Jungs- Fahren doch nicht so gerne bergab-


----------



## ericoli (14. April 2014)

Jungs


----------



## elmerfudd (14. April 2014)

Uphill...ihr Luschen...nur *UPHILL* is das ware. Sich Bergab rollern lassen is doch Doof...des kann ja jeder 

Für sowas hab ich net das richtige Rad, da mach ich mei Sterereo (und mich) bloß gabudd, und des wär ja blöd.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## deserttom (14. April 2014)

Servus Elmer 
Ich weiß genau von was du sprichst. Deshalb fahre ich mit meinem "Stumpi" im oberen Bereich auch meistens den "chicken way" .
Dennoch macht es Spaß


----------



## ericoli (14. April 2014)

Hey Elmer Schöne Grüsse   wann fahren wir mal wieder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (14. April 2014)

Hi Oli, ich fahr immer  andauernd  mach nix anderes. Außer Training im Gym und a bissl Klettern   sag halt ma bescheid, wenns grad passt, sollt was gehen schließlich musst du ja langsam Trainieren


----------



## ericoli (17. April 2014)

Hallo, wie ist es am Samstag hat jemand Zeit-Lust  Biken ??


----------



## ericoli (17. April 2014)

wenn von den Itzgrundern noch jemand am Samstag aufs Rad steigen will


----------



## deserttom (17. April 2014)

@ericoli: Samstag geht es bei mir und den Einen oder Anderen vom Itzgrund nicht.
Wir machen Techniktraining mit anschließenden Trail surfen 
Habt ihr schon einen Termin für euer final call TransAlp?
Wie schaut es mit Biken bei dir Sonntag aus  ? Vielleicht Sternfahrt mit lecker Brotzeit gegen Abend?
Ich denke die "ortsgewachsene Gruppe" wird was angehen


----------



## ericoli (18. April 2014)

wann ist denn Morgen das Techniktraining, evtl. kann ich ja mal vorbeiradeln und Trails mitsurfen


----------



## deserttom (18. April 2014)

@ericoli: wir fangen um 13:30 Uhr an.
Den Rest über Email 
Allerdings Trail surfen wird erst etwas später stattfinden. Du weißt ja erst Trockenübungen


----------



## ericoli (22. April 2014)

Hallo Itzgrounder  Freitag Osternohe ?  Wetter soll ganz gut werden


----------



## Itzgrounder (22. April 2014)

Ja, gerne. Ich hoffe die Schulter wird bis dahin wieder. 13.00 bei Dir ?


----------



## ericoli (22. April 2014)

Schulter= Ochsenkopf  13:00 bei mir ist gut, ich hab nen Heckträger für 3 Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (22. April 2014)

Schulter = Sturz am Christenstein + Ochsenkopf + Gerüst ab- und wieder aufbauen. Wird schon


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2014)

Wie erkennt man euch? Bin vllt. auch am start


----------



## Itzgrounder (22. April 2014)

Am schicken Beinkleid


----------



## deserttom (23. April 2014)

@Itzgrounder: wirklich schickes Beinkleid 
@Gottesgarten: Freitagabend Bierchen Kultkneipe (beim Helmut) Merzbach ?


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. April 2014)

@ericoli  wir sind am Freitag nur zu zweit. Michl bekommt nicht frei


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2014)

Wie seid ihr denn beim DH so drauf? evtl könnt man sich ja zusammentun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (23. April 2014)

Ich fahr generell lieber runter als rauf  Manche sehen DH ja nur als notweniges Übel an wenn der Berg zuende ist 

Bikebedingt und auch was das Können betrifft lasse ich ganz schwieriges Gelände aus (Ochsenkopf die oberen 2 Sektionen). Technisches Fahren mag ich, aber am liebsten sind mir flowige Trails *schwinghüpfschwing* 


Von wo startest Du denn und ab wann kannst Du ?


----------



## Kalle79 (23. April 2014)

@Steven nicht in deiner Liga! Net böse gemeint Itzgrounder aber der Steven is a Maschine!


----------



## Itzgrounder (23. April 2014)

Schon ok. Kann damit um. Bin ja bekennender Anfänger


----------



## rebirth (23. April 2014)

Schmarrn, erzähl net so zeug! Die leut glaubens noch


----------



## ericoli (23. April 2014)

@ rebirth ,Wir können ja zusammen fahren, wir haben noch einen platz frei, wir fahren bei mir um 13:00 los sind also um 13:15 auf der höhe Bamberg, kannst gerne mitkommen


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2014)

Ich bin noch am grübeln ob ich vorher zu herobikes in roth geh oder net. Aber das könnt wieder im finanziellen desaster enden  Aber ich lass noch von mir hören, danke fürs angebot soweit.


----------



## ericoli (24. April 2014)

@ Itzgrounder hab dir ne PN geschrieben wegen meiner Nr.


----------



## Tomson (24. April 2014)

Sauber! Viel Spaß!!!!!!


----------



## ericoli (24. April 2014)

Den haben wir


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2014)

Bin um 1500 am ppl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (25. April 2014)

Da war mein Beinkleid wohl nicht auffällig genug 

Ich denke Du hast direkt gegenüber von mir (schwarzer Golf/ Heckträger/ der einzige Hassfurter am PP) geparkt. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal 

Aber so schnell nicht mehr in Osternohe. Ochsenkopf war wesentlich spaßiger. Selbst mitm HT.


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2014)

Hm? Echt? Weißer passat und so?


----------



## deserttom (27. April 2014)

Techniktraining Level II fällt aus heute .
Donnerstag geht es nach Riva . Leider sind die Wettervorhersagen für Südtirol und Gardasee mehr als Bescheiden


----------



## ericoli (30. April 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust zu Fahren   Vormittag


----------



## Itzgrounder (30. April 2014)

Ich fahr nur noch Bikepark


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## jokumaxx (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Am 17.Mai wäre ich in Ebern!
Würde dort gern einige heisse Trails unter die Stollen nehmen!
Könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben, oder mit mir sogar eine Runde drehen?
Gruß Max


----------



## deserttom (5. Mai 2014)

@jokumaxx: Servus 
Am 17. hab ich leider bis 15 Uhr einen Termin. Danach wäre eine kleine Tour bestimmt möglich.
Ein kleiner Bereich mit leichten technischen Trailanteilen findest du im "alten Kasernengelände".
Solltest du ein GPS habe kann ich dir eine Tour rund um Ebern mit min 50% Single Trails schicken.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## jokumaxx (5. Mai 2014)

Das wäre super wenn du mir die GPS Daten senden könntest! Es dürfen ruhig anspruchsvollere Trails sein! Dachte so an eine Tour von 4 Stunden! Und natürlich mit wunderbaren ausblicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (5. Mai 2014)

@jokumaxx : check PN


----------



## deserttom (5. Mai 2014)

@Itzgrounder :check Mail
@jokumaxx: check Mail


----------



## deserttom (10. Mai 2014)

13 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2014)

Was treibt ihr weng?


----------



## deserttom (11. Mai 2014)

wir waren biken 
war gestern eine schöne Tour 
leider zum Schluss hin etwas feucht  und das nicht von innen sondern von außen


----------



## deserttom (12. Mai 2014)

Jungs wie schaute es aus, Freitag eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn des Wetter mitspielt gerne...


----------



## deserttom (15. Mai 2014)

Freitag kleine Tour 
Treffen bei mir 1630
Richtung Maintal - Gottesgarten   Wetter schaut gut aus


----------



## Tomson (1. Juni 2014)




----------



## Itzgrounder (1. Juni 2014)

Was is nur mit Dir los ?!


Hab übrigends grad mein Mittagessen zu mir genommen...


----------



## Tomson (1. Juni 2014)

Kraft tanken fürs nächste Mal!


----------



## deserttom (2. Juni 2014)

zurück aus Mittenwald 
wir sind echt geile Touren im Karwendel gefahren 
Wie schaut es mit Tour am Freitag/Samstag aus?


----------



## Itzgrounder (2. Juni 2014)

Freitag bis 17.00 und Samstag ab 14.00

Unter der Woche kömmer auch mal ran, hab Urlaub.


----------



## deserttom (16. Juni 2014)

wie schaut es aus, geht diese Woche was? Tagestour am Feiertag?
wenn nicht treffen Sonntag in Trieb


----------



## ericoli (16. Juni 2014)

Treffen-Samstagabend schon zum Startnr. abholen-bin am Mittw. u. Donnerst. nicht da  wir können ja am Fr. mal telefonieren wg. Sa.


----------



## ericoli (17. Juni 2014)

Heute abend Fahren- treffen 18:00 Banz Klettergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (19. Juni 2014)

wann wollen wir die Startnummern abholen am Samstag? Uhrzeit?


----------



## Tomson (19. Juni 2014)

Ab 18:30Uhr ist am Sa Nummernausgabe...bin so ab 18Uhr dort...


----------



## ericoli (19. Juni 2014)

ja wie schon geschrieben 1830 will ich auch dort sein, du kannst mit mir fahren sei um 1800 bei mir


----------



## deserttom (27. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß beim Alpen X 
hoffe ihr habt stabiles Wetter 
wir sehen uns in Livigno


----------



## deserttom (16. Juli 2014)

Servus Jungs
Freitag eine Runde mit kleinen Einkehrschwung ?
Eierberge ??? anschließend Schleicher Kaltenbrunn ?

Livigno war übrigen feinste Sahne


----------



## Itzgrounder (16. Juli 2014)

Mit Schleicher lockst du keinen ausm Keller  

Motiviert bin ich, da aber noch etwaige "landwirtschaftliche Hilfeleistungen" im Raum stehen, kann ich nicht sicher sagen obs klappt.


----------



## deserttom (22. Juli 2014)

Samstag 1000
Ochsenkopf


----------



## ericoli (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo, wegen Mittwoch abend der Tom kann nicht , ich klär heut nochmal ab ob wir es verlegen- er würd gern mitschauen - ich meld mich nachmittag nochmal bei euch


----------



## deserttom (30. Juli 2014)

alles klar ......
ich sag Ernie Bescheid......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (30. Juli 2014)

Bescheid........


----------



## Itzgrounder (30. Juli 2014)

Bescheid....


----------



## Itzgrounder (30. Juli 2014)

Da könnten wir doch eigentlich heute Abend eine kleine Tour durch die schlammigsten Löcher des schönsten Tals der Welt anstreben


----------



## deserttom (30. Juli 2014)

könnten wir 
aber dabei wird mein Stumpi ja dreckig 
was spricht der Wetterbericht? vielleicht Mürsbach


----------



## ericoli (4. August 2014)

23-24 August Enduro one am Ochsenkpf   Tomson und ich schon angemeldet  meldet euch an wird gut


----------



## elmerfudd (4. August 2014)

Ja das wär total gut nur leider hab ich an dem Tag meine falschen Reifen drauf, deshalb kann ich leider net mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzgrounder (4. August 2014)

da fahr ich doch lieber nach Steinach


----------



## deserttom (5. August 2014)

Ich bin am Gardasee  zu diesem Zeitpunkt!
Monte Baldo ruft.......


----------



## ericoli (5. August 2014)

Jetzt am Freitag ne kleine Tour


----------



## Itzgrounder (5. August 2014)

schon wieder ?! Du Süchtling  Erklär mit lieber warum Bienen sterben


----------



## elmerfudd (5. August 2014)

Weil sie der Olaf mit Industriebier füttert, bei nem Nothelfer würd des net passieren


----------



## deserttom (6. August 2014)

wir fahren heute eine Tagestour mit "Absacker" gegen 1600 in Wiesen (Helmut) 
Eierberger - Küpscher Linde - heiliger Berg usw........
Start 1000


----------



## deserttom (7. August 2014)

@ericoli: Wann soll es denn losgehen und was ist geplant?
Ich bin dabei 
Sternfahrt? z.B. Treffpunkt "heiliger Berg"? oder Kreuzberg bei Bamberg? mit vorherigem Treffpunkt M-Schlager? 
unsere gestrige Tour war ein Traum. 67km mit 1180hm


----------



## ericoli (7. August 2014)

geplant is noch nix, ich kann ab 1300 bis ca 2100 wir sind also relativ flexibel, heiliger Berg is halt viel los, aber es gibt ja einiges schönes in der Gegend  wir telefonieren morgen vormittag mal


----------



## deserttom (8. August 2014)

@ericoli: wir treffen uns bei mir um 1430
Tour: Höhenweg nach Baunach zum M-Schlager weiter zum Kreuzberg (dort bräuchten wir dich als Guide) 
zurück Höhenweg Itzgrund


----------



## deserttom (8. September 2014)

@ericoli : Bilder Livigno?
oder habt ihr sie schon angeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (8. September 2014)

Nein- ohne dich niemals- wird noch 2 wochen dauern -ich sag dir bescheid  die woche mal fahren ? hab noch Urlaub


----------



## ericoli (10. September 2014)

wir wollen am 26 Sept. Bilder anschauen  1900 beim Udo  @Itzgrounder   komm auch mit


----------



## ericoli (11. September 2014)

Treffen doch nicht am 26-	 wird evtl .   Oktober 2- tes WE.


----------



## Tomson (13. September 2014)

...oder gar noch ein anderer Termin!?


----------



## deserttom (13. September 2014)

egal ich komme auf alle Fälle 
@Itzgrounder du auch ? ja gelle


----------



## deserttom (15. September 2014)

@alle: Mittwochabend Feierabendrunde?
Richtung Maintal ----vielleicht aufn heiligen Berg ?
Wir fahren so gegen 1700 im Itzgrund los


----------



## ericoli (16. September 2014)

wird bei mir nix - Spätdienst


----------



## deserttom (28. Oktober 2014)

ich aktiviere mal wieder unser Thread
Freitag 1930 steht


----------



## Itzgrounder (29. Oktober 2014)

ich find, es ghört ma widder weng rumghüpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## ericoli (31. Oktober 2014)

Hüpf-Hüpf-Hüpf


----------



## Tomson (1. November 2014)

Schee wars!  Dann wieder nächsten Freitag  auf zum  damit dann wir


----------



## ericoli (1. November 2014)




----------



## deserttom (25. November 2014)

Hallo Jungs
war eine coole Party am Samstag 
wie schaut es aus, wollen wir vielleicht einen Jahresabschluss mit Bilder 2014 planen.
ich hätte schon Lust


----------



## Tomson (25. November 2014)

JA! Klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (26. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## ericoli (22. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Weihnachten an alle  @elmerfudd  gehst du am 03.01 mit ?


----------



## Tomson (22. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!!!! Ohoh Elmer!


----------



## elmerfudd (27. Dezember 2014)

Hmm....bei mir wirds wohl eher nix, hab mir a ganz besonderes Weihnachtsgeschenk aus Titan, Carbon in schickem Eloxal-Grün gemacht


----------



## deserttom (28. Dezember 2014)

Das Weihnachtsgeschenk würde ich zurückgeben 
alter wie hast du denn das geschafft? Beim Biken?
werd mal wieder schön gesund und ich verspreche dir, wir werden am 03. ein Gläschen auf dich trinken.
gute Besserung


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Dezember 2014)

Na klar beim Radln, sonst mach ich ja nix. 
Bin im Wiegetritt ausm Klickie gerutscht, und voll in den Teer getreten. Aber wenn du denkst der Fuß sieht schlimm aus, müssest mal die Straße sehen, da isn 30 cm tiefes Loch im Teer.


----------



## deserttom (28. Dezember 2014)

@elmerfudd : was das Loch angeht bin ich richtig stolz auf dich 
aber auf den Rest kann man doch verzichten.


----------



## ericoli (28. Dezember 2014)

ELMER   was machste für a zeug  JUNGE  JUNGE    werd fei wieder schön gesund


----------



## Tomson (30. Dezember 2014)

GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## ericoli (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo D-tom  hier ein "Tutorial"  üb ma  schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (8. Januar 2015)

@ericoli : ich werde den "Flick" ab sofort ins Technicktraining einbauen 
Hab am Dienstag auf unserer Tour nach Mürsbach zum Stärketrinken Ralf getroffen.
War sau kalt aufn Bock


----------



## ericoli (8. Januar 2015)

Glaub ich gleich


----------



## mtb-benniiEBN (24. Januar 2015)

Hii
Ich komme aus Ebern und hätte auch gerne mal Lust mit jemand anderenMountainbike zu fahren


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2015)

@mtb-benniiEBN: Servus 
Wie du bestimmt schon gelesenen hast sind wir eine recht aktive Gruppe 
Waren heute auch wieder unterwegs.......im wilden Schneetreiben 
Wenn wir das nächste Mal unterwegs sind gebe ich dir Bescheid.
Bitte sende mir über PN deine Emailadresse.

Tom


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

Verflixt! Um wie viele Minuten haben wir uns verpasst? Da bin ich heut auch vorbei! TomDeserttom


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2015)

Tom warum sagst du denn nix 
wir haben dann noch einen kurzen Einkehrschwung zwecks Debriefing vorgenommen 
dann auf unserem Heimweg sind wir echt eingeschneit worden.
war aber eine echt geile Tour


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2015)

deserttom schrieb:


> recht aktive



wann seid ihr denn aktiv? Spontan oder feste Zeiten?


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> wann seid ihr denn aktiv? Spontan oder feste Zeiten?



Freitags meistens die anderen Tage auf Zuruf (Whatsapp, Email oder Telefon)


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr immer allein auch manchmal schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr nie alleine, is mir zu gefährlich (nicht das ich nen trail verpass..^^)

Freitags hab ich "zufällig" nie was vor  Solangs nicht so hammermäßige Fitfucker Touren sind würd ich scho gern mal mitfahren.
Vielleicht bring ich noch den @JensRunge mit falls ihr mich im Wald abhängt


----------



## Itzgrounder (25. Januar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Solangs nicht so hammermäßige Fitfucker Touren sind würd ich scho gern mal mitfahren.



Sind's nicht. Da kann sogar ich mithalten - meistens zumindest.


----------



## deserttom (25. Januar 2015)

@Itzgrounder


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2015)

Fitfucker!  Manchmal?  Oder auch


----------



## JensRunge (26. Januar 2015)

also ich könnt freitag wenn was geht hab gegen 14:30 feierabend.


----------



## deserttom (27. Januar 2015)

ich melde mich hier wenn eine Tour zusammen geht.
eventuell fahren wir vom Itzgrund Richtung Ebern - "alte Kaserne"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-benniiEBN (27. Januar 2015)

Richtung Ebern - "alte Kaserne"
Des is ja cool, wann denn? 
Und was macht idennann oben an der Kaserne? 
Vielleicht zu den Panzerübungsplatz?


----------



## deserttom (4. Februar 2015)

elmer wie geht es dir eigentlich? was macht dein Huf?


----------



## elmerfudd (4. Februar 2015)

Hi, dem Huf gehts fluffig. Ich scharre schon mit ihm im Dreck  bin scho am Trainieren...aufm Ergometer


----------



## deserttom (4. Februar 2015)

ich bin stolz auf dich


----------



## Tomson (4. Februar 2015)

Vollgas Elmer!!!


----------



## deserttom (18. Februar 2015)

Freitag Tour 
Planung: Itzgrund  über die Eierberge ins Maintal . Möglichkeit Treffen mit den Jungs Gottesgarten entweder Ützing, 14. Heiligen oder aufm hl. Berg .
Ein paar Trails mit Debriefing 
Uhrzeit bezüglich Abfahrt Itzgrund oder Treffen Maintal sag ich morgen durch.
Leute 10 Grad und Sonne


----------



## Tomson (18. Februar 2015)

Hoffe es klappt mit Meeting! Ich checks mal mit @ericoli ab


----------



## elmerfudd (18. Februar 2015)

Ouhh man ey Ich fahr lieber allein. Für längere Tortouren mit viel Bergauf wird`s noch net reichen .

Ausserdem, wird`s Bergauf schwierig, da ich nie wieder im Wiegetritt fahren werde


----------



## deserttom (19. Februar 2015)

ok Treffpunkt morgen, Itzgrund Schleicher 1515 
somit dürften wir gegen 1700 aufm hl. Berg sein.
Wir fahren durch die Eierberge, durchs Maintal und dann beim Friedhof hoch, anschl. Ützing lecker Brotzeit 
@elmer: ich hab noch einen Rollator das Teil schiebt man und muss keinen Wiegetritt fahren .....sorry alter Freund der musste sein.


----------



## elmerfudd (19. Februar 2015)

@ Tom der Wüste, das VERGESS ich dir nie   Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (19. Februar 2015)

danke 
update folgt


----------



## Tomson (19. Februar 2015)

Puh...ich denk da bin ich trotzdem raus...wenn doch was geht ruf ich durch @deserttom oder komme zum Bier dazu


----------



## deserttom (21. Februar 2015)

schade, dass es gestern bei euch nicht geklappt hat 
Einkehrschwung und Debriefing haben wir in Ützing gemacht 
der hl. Berg war ziemlich vereist. Dennoch sind es 53km mit 722hm geworden


----------



## Tomson (21. Februar 2015)

Ja!  bin schon davor etwas allein gefahren  Wetter war ja Wahnsinn! 

Bin stolz auf eure Leistung! Wie gesagt, Saison is noch jung - klappt demnächst auf jeden Fall mal!


----------



## deserttom (23. Februar 2015)

wie schaut es aus? Donnerstag kleine Runde ?


----------



## ericoli (24. Februar 2015)

hab Spätdienst  Mittwoch abend ??


----------



## deserttom (24. Februar 2015)

Mittwoch hab ich das Studio bis 1900 
somit bleibt nur der Donnerstag


----------



## JensRunge (25. Februar 2015)

Wann startet ihr morgen???


----------



## deserttom (26. Februar 2015)

@JensRunge: das Wetter für heute ist ja schon richtig frühlingshaft . Leider bin ich draußen was das Biken angeht  Termine 
Wir sind gestern kurzfristig noch eine Runde unterwegs gewesen mit Nachtfahrt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (3. März 2015)

wie schaut es aus mit nächsten Mittwoch?
Sternfahrt oder Tour zusammen
lasst mal wissen wann ihr frühestens könnt und ob überhaupt


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

so ab 16:30 könnt ich, du meinst heute oder?


----------



## deserttom (4. März 2015)

nein heute leider nicht (Studio).
dachte mehr an nächster Woche
sollen ja auch 15 ° werden


----------



## ericoli (4. März 2015)

ok


----------



## deserttom (8. März 2015)

Sternfahrt Mürsbach ?
werde so gegen 1630 in der Sonne sein .


----------



## deserttom (16. März 2015)

Jungs ich glaube wir bleiben lieber in unserem Revier  und machen hier mit den Bildern weiter .
war heute wieder unterwegs ....hart alleine 
Wetter war geil.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (16. März 2015)

Ich bin dabei...aber diesmal mit Regeln VERDAMMT   

Und ja...des Wetter war herrlich  hab scho fast Sunnabrand im G`sicht


----------



## Tomson (16. März 2015)

Sehr schön!!!! Weiter so - HART fahren


----------



## deserttom (2. April 2015)

Morgen Tour 
@elmer u. Tom aufgehst 
Wir ausn Itzgrund kommen über die Eierberge, könnten Treffpunkt 1315 im Maintal machen.
Olaf ist auch dabei, er kommt nach Unnersdorf um 1315.
Dann fahren wir das Maintal hoch Richtung Lichtenfels. Wollen dort ein paar Trails ausprobieren.


----------



## elmerfudd (2. April 2015)

Ouhh man ey...einmal wenn ich net da bin 

Ausserdem ham wir hier keine Trails  und die die mir ham sin net schöö 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## deserttom (6. April 2015)

Jungs wie schaut es aus mit Freitag?
Tour?
Ihr ausn Gottesgarten kommt rüber und dann fahren wir Richtung Norden 
oder habt ihr anderes geplant, wenn ja Vorschlag.......


----------



## elmerfudd (6. April 2015)

Noch nix geplant, is ja noch lang hin. In unserem Alter kann in so ner laaangen Zeit viieeel passieren 

Ich bin auf jedenfall net abgeneigt


----------



## deserttom (14. April 2015)

wie schaut es aus mit morgen Nachmittag? könnte ab 1400


----------



## Tomson (14. April 2015)

Ich starte erst bei mir im Ort mit dem Jungs um 17:45Uhr...keine Ahnung wohin  aber  schön fahren  bist ja immer willkommen!


----------



## deserttom (17. April 2015)

Tom wäre gerne gekommen  vor allem kann ich mich noch gut an die Jungs erinnern 
Bin mit Patte den Höhenzug zwischen Itzgrund und Baunachtal gefahren, dass ist fast die gegenläufige Richtung.
Hatten aber auch unseren Spaß. Hoffe ihr auch.........
Sind heute Mittag wieder unterwegs


----------



## ericoli (17. April 2015)

Morgen is beim M-schlager Saisoneröffnung, fährt jemand hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deserttom (20. April 2015)

Olaf vergieß nicht Techniktraining dieses Wochenende


----------



## Tomson (20. April 2015)

sehr cool! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## deserttom (5. Mai 2015)

@Olaf: das Techniktraining war gut besucht und ein voller Erfolg.
Hab deinen Bekannten mit dem Gutschein vermisst.
Bin am 31. Mai mit einer größeren Gruppe am O-Kopf.
Jungs aus dem Gottesgarten Lust?


----------



## deserttom (30. Mai 2015)

morgen 1000 O-Kopf


----------



## deserttom (16. Juni 2015)

Samstagabend Starnummern abholen in Trieb?
Wer ist wann in Trieb?


----------



## ericoli (16. Juni 2015)

sag dir noch genau bescheid


----------



## deserttom (16. Juni 2015)

alles klar.
war übrigens eine nette Runde am Sonntag


----------



## Martin0608 (20. Juni 2015)

Hey, 
mein Name ist Martin, bin kürzlich nach Ebern gezogen und gerade auf das Thema hier aufmerksam geworden. Gerne würde ich mich euren Touren anschließen. Fahrrad mäßig bin ich für alles zu haben (Touren, Trails, Dh,...). Fährt jemand dieses Wochenende in der Umgebung von Ebern?

Viele Grüße, 
Martin


----------



## deserttom (20. Juni 2015)

Servus Martin
Diese Wochenende sind wir in Trieb beim Franken Marathon.
Fahre jetzt rüber um unsere Startnummern zu holen.
Morgen ab 0900 ist Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin0608 (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hoffe ihr habt ordentlich abgeräumt beim Marathon;-) Bin Sonntags noch zum Ochsenkopf gefahren. 
Trefft ihr euch auch mal unter der Woche? Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.


----------



## deserttom (24. Juni 2015)

schade..... sind heute eine kleine Runde gefahren.
Memmelsdorf - Altenstein
anschließend Diebriefing in Heilkersdorf


----------



## Bjoern97 (25. Juni 2015)

@Martin0608
Also wegen Bikepark kannst dich bei mir mal melden


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2015)

@Martin0608 könnt dir runden in/um Bamberg anbieten.


----------



## deserttom (6. August 2015)

morgen geht's ins Allgäu 
drei Tage Biken........


----------



## nickzie07 (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo, noch jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. August 2020)

Sieht nicht so aus.


----------

